# midasss



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

only one pic


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Just wait till he gets bigger, I love midas they are awsome


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

coolio...looking real good.keep giving him some good ol tlc.thats a keeper!!!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Cool Midas. What are the other two in the background?


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

midas also. just didnt fade yet.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

beautiful pics


----------

